# Graphtec FC 7000 and sticky flock



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Graphtec FC 7000 will cut sticky flock?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have not met a cutter yet that cannot cut Sticky flock.

I did say yet,, lol 

Each cutter cuts a bit different here and there so test out any cut before sending a real design thru as with any material so you make sure you have your pressure and rotations right.

Also use a 60 degree blade as well,


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you Sandy Jo....I will have to get a 60 degree blade!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you need any help just let us know, most of the dist are members here are on the forum for help ..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The FC 7000 is Graphtec's top of the line cutter with up to 600 grams of down force so I'd certainly say that it can most definitely cut Sticky Flock! 

Like Sandy Jo said, we're here to help when you need it.


----------

